# Look 986



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I know this is the road forum, but I thought some of you may be interested in seeing this. If anyone is going out to Sea Otter this weekend, be sure to stop by and say hi!

*LOOK 986 - 20.5 lbs.*
<img src=https://seaotter.mtbr.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/img_4896.jpg>

*[email protected]*


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To put it mildly, that looks like an extremely competent mountain bike. Va-voom!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

What a great looking bike, and if the ride is anwhere near the 595, and how could it not be, it's going to be amazing on the trails.

I'm trying to decide if I like the wht/blk finish, or this one. I think I just like "Look" on the downtube better than the model number. Are these the components that are coming on the full-build? I would question some choices if it is - Shimano has re-gained control of the market around us. Everyone wants the cranks and brakes, and the shifters are no longer an issue. Oh yeah, and mtb pedals, too - not too many mtber's riding around on road pedals! Kidding.

Great, great bike. I can't wait. We're more than happy to test them on the SoCal trails for you guys.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

You know, I have no interest in mountain bikes but I have to admit that is hot. Cyclingnews.com already has some good photos up if anyone is interested.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php.../features/sea_otter_107/gallery-sea_otter_107


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the white one I posted pictures of in this post two months ago better. My offer of a test rider in the US still stands Chas.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87014


----------

